# breeding frenzy



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well i remember about 6 months ago when i couldnt get an egg out of any of my frogs. first the imis started laying 2 eggs every two weeks then the vents started laying about 15 eggs between two females every 3 weeks or so. then the patricias layed their first clutch, and today i come home and my two green and black auratus layed their first clutch of seven eggs and about 3 blanks.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Have you done anything different. Misting or anything at all. I'd like some of your luck...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i lot of my frogs started alying again, but i guess is because i increased the daylight cycle so i can see them a little more when i get home from work. they have a 14 hour light cycle, from 8:30 am to 10:30pm


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd guess that it's just the time of year. Really, where they come from, the day length is almost exactly 12 hours light, 12 hours dark, so I doubt that they're going to take their cues from day length very much. It changes very little over the course of the year, and they breed year round.

There's probably other cues, like barometric pressure or misting frequency or humidity or temperature that are getting the frogs into action more than day length. It doesn't take a whole lot of any of those to get frogs going. Or stopping for that matter.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

actually, yes you can, just by increasing the day lenght can have a big difference on breeding, when i was the zoo we woudl increase the light periods on some of the exhibit to get soem of the animals to breed and it woudl work just as well.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Julio said:


> actually, yes you can, just by increasing the day lenght can have a big difference on breeding, when i was the zoo we woudl increase the light periods on some of the exhibit to get soem of the animals to breed and it woudl work just as well.


Some animals, no doubt. Migratory birds are cued by changes in light to start moving (and breeding for that matter). I'm not saying that light change won't cue any animal to breed, I'm saying that the likelihood that dendrobatids are cued is slim to nil. They come from an area where light changes very little over the course of the year. Not to mention that they're understory animals. I'm sure light intensity may have something to do with mating since there seems to be a bit of female mate choice going on with them and that they're color oriented. Day length, however, I doubt.

Not only that, but like I said, they breed year round. They don't have a prescribed breeding season like other animals. Breeding intensity has been shown to increase in response to rain, as with most amphibians, but not with day length.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

once i started playing their calls on a mp3 player within a week i had eggs. artifical calling seems to really help push them into breeding if everything else is right that is.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well add fantasticus to the list. i 4 eggs last night in their viv, cant wait till they hatch.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

You're just supplementing hormones into their fruit flies, aren't you? Come on, tell us what you're using! Would be great for those harder to breed species. Come on, think of the common good


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

sounddrive said:


> well add fantasticus to the list. i 4 eggs last night in their viv, cant wait till they hatch.


Congrats!
Pics now please! :wink:


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

the only thing i have is the suplement that i dust with. i stopped using reptocal and started using dendrocare. i will get some pics later today and post them.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

couldnt get a pic of the eggs but here are the parents.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

sounddrive said:


> couldnt get a pic of the eggs but here are the parents.



man get some food in those guys, Congrats on the eggs though im surprised they breed. :shock:


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

the female is on the right she is actually still very plump the camera throught the glass made her look weird.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

hum. They do look at bit thin regardless. I'd work on seeding with springtails weekly and daily feeding to see if they dont fill out. It may also help with breeding efforts on your part, if they have some soft tissue reserves....

Best,

S


----------

